# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  "Quirky Ray" شاحن نقال بالطاقة الشمسية

## الحصن نيوز

الحصن نيوز* -*في إطار التوجه العالمي نحو توفير الطاقة وحماية البيئة، تسعى العديد من الشركات المصنعة للهواتف النقالة والأخرى المنتجة للملحقات والإكسسوارات لخلق بيئة نظيفة ومريحة من خلال طرح أجهزة شحن تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية، حيث الاهتمام الكبير التي توليه كافة الدول العربية والغربية لهذا النوع من الطاقة، كونها كبرى مصادر الطاقة المتجددة في العالم.*

وبالرغم من انتشار عدد لا بأس به من الشواحن المتنقلة التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية بالأسواق المحلية والعالمية، إلا أن هذا المنتج والمسمى ب "Quirky Ray" والمقدم من "Quirky"- وهي شركة مقرها نيويورك تطوير المنتجات التقنية- يتميز بوجود لاصق قوي محاط بجميع جوانب سطحه المكون من لوحة شمسية صغيرة، تمكنه من الالتصاق بأي سطح زجاج، فبمجرد لصقه تقوم اللوحة بامتصاص أكبر كمية ممكنة من أشعة الشمس وتحويلها إلى طاقة كهربائية، يتم تخزينها داخل بطارية مدمجة بداخله، ومن خلال منفذ خاص ب "يو. إس. بي" المزود به، يمكن للمستخدم شحن هاتفه الذكي أو مشغل الموسيقى الخاص به "MP3 Player"، أو جهاز لوحي صغير الحجم، بشكل كامل سواء في المنزل أو بالسيارة أو حتى على متن الطائرة وبذلك فهو عملي للغاية أثناء القيادة أو الرحلات الطويلة.

كما يمكن استخدامه في الهواء الطلق أو بالنزهات العائلية، فهو مزود بحامل "Kickstand" قابل للإمالة، كي يتم تثبيته على الأسطح الأخرى المستوية، والوضع المثالي لامتصاص أكبر قدر ممكن من أشعة الشمس، ويستخدم الحامل في الوقت نفسه كمكان لطي كابل "يو إس بي" بداخله، عند حمله في اليد أو حفظه داخل الحقيبة، مما يوفر الجهد والوقت في البحث عن كابل "USB". كما أنه مزود بمؤشر ضوئي "LED"، يوضح حالة البطارية المدمجة به.

يتوفر هذا الشاحن حالياً على موقع الشركة "Quirky"، مشروطا بطلب مسبق، بسعر 39.99 دولاراً أمريكياً (بما يعادل 30 يورو).


تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

